# New Term



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2014)

We all know what gear heads are, or at least the typical definition of a "gear head" but I had another thought. I've been dealing with a lot of people who are absolute in their views of "gear doesn't matter at all, in any situation" and people who feel as though they are better and had it rougher and tougher back in the film days and how all digital photographers are lazy. I was thinking "Film Heads" but I'm still thinking.

Just a "light" humor thread for a Friday afternoon.


----------

